# WoodRiver Bushing Problem. Any ideas?



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

About a year ago, I bought a WoodRiver bushing set. My intent was to make a circle jig like BJ made. See that post here. ( RIP BJ... Miss you, but so glad all your posts are still with us.) 

I just got around to making it two days ago. Had a particular size hole to make and did not do so well. Three try's and all holes were to big or to small. I"m not done trying yet.

I used a 3/4" bushing as you can see in the photos. When I tried to take the brass nut off to remove the bushing it was stuck tight. I ended up gripping the 3/4" diameter of the bushing in a lathe to hold it solid while I turned the brass nut loose by hand. As you can see by the photos the threads fell apart. It looks like it over heated, maybe burned, but I only got a bit of smoke while cutting the holes. No such burned look on the nut either. I don't feel as though it got that hot. No damage to the router collet nut either.

I used a 3/8" diameter straight bit from the Woodcraft: Item #150704 set. The bit is not burned. I'm adding photos of everything. The wood may look like it's burned in the one hole, but I don't think it is. It's just the coloring of one layer of the plywood I believe.

Very first time I used the bushings. I did have to modify them a bit to fit my Bosch adapter as in this post a year ago. Just took a couple thousands off the flange so it would fit the adapter.

*WoodRiver Bushing Set (a little off sized)*

Trying to figure out what went wrong here if anyone can give me ideas. The bushing did not have any signs of discoloration prior to it's first use this time. Thanks for any comments... Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike was this the only one to do this? The walls of the male part where it is threaded look quite thin. Will the ring fit on the other bushings easily?

Herb


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but where the threads are broken out the bushing looks like it might have been made from cast material instead of from solid or billet. 
cast material would be weaker.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You might contact WoodCraft and bounce it off of them. They seem quite interested in their image and the WoodRiver line. I think these might be an import. 

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, inspect your router. It looks to me like your collet hit the bushing and burned it. As you can see in this photo a Musclechuck and many factory collets/nuts will not clear the mounting hole let alone the guide bushings. You must set your depth stop to prevent what happened.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*WoodRiver Bushing Problem (SOLVED...Operator Error)*



Mike said:


> Mike, inspect your router. It looks to me like your collet hit the bushing and burned it. As you can see in this photo a Musclechuck and many factory collets/nuts will not clear the mounting hole let alone the guide bushings. You must set your depth stop to prevent what happened.


SOLVED>>>

Herb... This was the first use of any of the bushings. The brass nut fits all the other bushings just fine. Yes, my set at least, was an import from Taiwan. Thanks for your observations. 

jd99... Appears to me they were turned on a large screw machine such as an Acme. They seem very well made and appear to be turned rather than cast.

Mike... Problem Solved!!! You were dead on. At first glance last night I saw no evidence of damage to the collet. I pulled it out this morning and took a closer look. It happened exactly as you said. I can see a slight brass rubbing effect at the collets end. It fits right inside the bushing and through the knurled locking nut. The Bosch 1617 collet did not however fit inside the threads and thus was turning against the inside of the brass threads causing it to over heat. It is perfectly clear to me what happened now. A lesson learned, thanks.

WoodRiver... It was total operator error!!! Lack of my knowledge and experience with the router and all it's accessories. Hope you sell individual 3/4" router bushings. I'll be needing a new one. :| Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, You can buy a 3/4" brass guide bushing from Lee Valley here: http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

This bushing should have the guide cut down to a hair under 1/4" so it matches your set.

You can purchase the larger Oak Park style guide bushings from Lee Valley.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, this is the very reason that I condemn these Brass bushes and recommend the use of 40mm template guides which allow the chuck to pass through which of course gives much greater depth of cut as a bonus.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, You can buy a 3/4" brass guide bushing from Lee Valley here: 1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> This bushing should have the guide cut down to a hair under 1/4" so it matches your set.
> 
> You can purchase the larger Oak Park style guide bushings from Lee Valley.


Thanks Mike. I will order one from there. Quite reasonable I think at $4.80. Another 8 bucks for shipping though. Might wait and see if they have a free shipping offer anytime soon.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Mike, this is the very reason that I condemn these Brass bushes and recommend the use of 40mm template guides which allow the chuck to pass through which of course gives much greater depth of cut as a bonus.


That sounds like a good option Harry. I can't seem to find any for sale though. Then again looking at it, I'm not sure if it would even fit my 1617 Bosch router. Do you know if it will? Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Mike, unless you can buy a Bosch quick change 40 mm guide bushing from Europe. However the 1-1/2" bushing will do what Harry is talking about.


----------

